# 9 week old kitten is aggressive when picked up



## Lady Brightcynder (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi there, we've been having trouble with our kitten Harley, and I was hoping someone could shed some light on his behaviour.

Harley is a 9 week old ragdoll. Two weeks ago, when he was living in his original owner's home, he fell from atop a scratching post and hit his head, and had a severe concussion.

His original owner took wonderful care of him, and the vets were amazed with his rapid recovery and said we could take him home by the end of the week.

We took him home a week ago, and when we first got him, he was a very quiet but gentle and friendly kitten. He'd happily be picked up and carried and sat in your lap pleasantly. He soon shook off his sleepiness from his post-concussion recovery and became very bouncy and playful.

However, earlier this week, after we had taken him to the vet for a checkup, he started getting extremely aggressive when picked up. He would hiss and growl and try to claw and bite, even when held very gently. The vet had petted and picked him up roughly, which made us think perhaps Harley was just put into a bad mood that day.

However, the behaviour has continued, most often with my mum or brother picking him up, whereas the week before, Harley was very friendly and cuddly with strangers. (My brother lives out of town so he only sees Harley once a week) He went absolutely berserk when my brother tried to pick him up today, whereas the week before he was happily snoozing on my brother's belly. He's fine most of the time, although he loses his temper quickly when being petted and gives warning swipes. He doesn't seem to mind me picking him up as much, despite me having less interaction with him because of work, but he has still clawed and hissed at me.

I've been reading various websites about kitten care, but there is very little information on specific aggression when being picked up or on post-concussion effects. We've been teaching him not to claw via firm voices and a light water bottle spray if he starts clawing or chewing something he shouldn't, and speaking to him softly and offering treats when he behaves. However, it is difficult to teach him not to attack when being picked up. He's still a bit small to get up and down the stairs without help, so picking him up is the only option right now. It's _definitely_ aggression and not kitten play.

We're becoming very worried because of the sudden change in his personality. He seems fine and playful most of the time, if sleepy, but we're scared he continues this behaviour into adulthood. Neither me or my mum are very strong, and we don't want to have trouble when we need to pick up a huge angry ragdoll. I know this behaviour is very unusual for a ragdoll and I'm worried it might be some sort of post-concussion effect.

I feel guilty because we're first time kitten owners and I'm scared it's something we've done to make him so aggressive, but we've just been gentle and friendly with him, and made sure to scold him when he's naughty. We've had cats before, but they were adult cats and very well behaved. We plan to neuter him when he's old enough; will this help ease out his bad temper?

We're desperate for help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor boy.

Well, if you and the vets have ruled out pain, he may just be scared sometimes from his previous injury.
Please don't tell him off, this wont achieve anything, he is only a baby.

The way I would move forward would be to leave him to come to you, sit on the floor with toys and when he is sleepy stroke him and talk softly to him.

He has been through a lot at 9 weeks old, be gentle and he will get better in his own time.

You can also read to him, sounds silly but this is how I gain trust from feral kittens, yes this takes time but you will get there.

Good Luck and please do post any more concerns you have.

Others will be along to give their advise.


----------



## Lady Brightcynder (Oct 4, 2014)

It could be pain, now you mention it. Earlier he made a small squeak when jumping, as if it was uncomfortable. He might have bruised his ribs or something sometime, maybe when we were sleeping?

The vet we got didn't really give him a good check over from a physical standpoint, but we didn't say anything because we thought he was happy with Harley's progress.

We have another appointment next Wednesday so we'll try and see if we can get a different vet, and if he seems to be in pain before then, I'll try and see if he can have an earlier appointment.

*Edit:* Managed to get him upstairs by luring him with a toy, so that circumvented him getting stressed from being carried. Dunno what we're going to do to get him downstairs in the morning, though! He's still too little to go downstairs by himself.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

This sounds like a pain reaction to me. The vet was rough with him? Find a new vet, and take your new baby to that one right away.

Don't wait for Wednesday and don't take him to the same place. Poor baby, we3dnesday is four days a way, he could have a broken rib or something.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor kitten has left his mum too soon and been through a lot in a short period of time. Agree with above, please take him to another vet soon as you can.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with the others a different vet tomorrow.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Along with the excellent suggestion to see another, gentler, less-cursory vet, ASAP,
who will give a thorough but careful exam without any overwhelming handling...

i'd like to suggest that U *Stop!* punishing him -
& i mean, altogether. Don't scold, don't hiss at him, don't squirt, smack, wag a finger in his face...
nuthin', no how, no way - zip, zilch, nada.

Why?
Because cats have only ONE heading to sort punishment or aversives of any kind: it's *aggression*.
it's unfriendly, frightening, & it makes them untrusting & wary, ready to defend themselves even from
imagined threats, where they perceive danger when no hostility is intended.

If he does something U don't like, U have 2 choices:
- *interrupt* him, gently, so he forgets what he was doing.
- *re-direct* him; give him a pleasant distraction, something else to do that he'll like,
& that U either don't mind, or actually prefer that he do.

Then he can relax, learn again to trust U, & cope with his own physical recovery & all the changes.
He's under a lot of stress - _Feliway_ would be a good thing, IME, & i'd use the pump-spray, myself,
as it's more versatile, can be refreshed at will, & is portable - while the plug-in diffuser is slow to take
effect, NOT portable, & can't be "put" in specific places. It's concentrated around the outlet.
[according to fellow APDT-trainers, the diffuser took an average of 4 to 6-weeks to produce
noticeable results / improvement. Personally, i've not used the diffuser, altho clients of mine have.]

Feliway is a synthetic copy of the cheek-pheromone cats use to mark something as "safe", familiar,
"Mine!", or friendly - they stroke their faces against the corner of the sofa, the cat-tree trunk, a cushion,
their owner's pantsleg, etc, etc, & this familiar marker helps them relax.

Using it at approx face-ht to Ur kitty gives it maximum notice, as they encounter it there, where
they'd expect it if they'd marked it themselves, or if another feline friend marked the object.

ONE SPRITZ is a measured 'dose', it lasts 3 to 4 days, depending on heat / humidity / sunlight.
[UV breaks it down in half the time.] U can put it on favorite resting places, anywhere U'd *like* him to be
more-comfy or to adopt as a resting or play-space, etc.

His carry-crate would be a good place to start - spritz the interior at the back [1x], the open edge of the door
at head-ht, the center of the door-sill, & maybe a small soft-toy to toss in there, little-enuf for Kitty to carry,
or to cuddle.

U can also spritz places he suns himself, sleeps, grooms, etc - or his 'dining room' area.
.
.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear that your poor kitten suffered concussion at only 7 weeks old It must have been a very tall cat tree, as kittens are usually very good at taking tumbles and not hurting themselves seriously.

I agree with the others, you should take him to a good cat-friendly vet a.s.a.p to see if your kitten has sustained an injury that is causing him pain. His reaction sounds very much like a pain driven one to me.

I also agree with the excellent advice Catcoonz gives. Let kitty come to you when he chooses, rather than you go to him.

Also, if kitty is still too small to manage the stairs by himself, why does he have to be taken upstairs or downstairs? Many kittens do not like being held or carried. (some adult cats dislike it too) Can your kitty not remain _either_ upstairs or downstairs all the time for the moment? That is what I did with my kittens when they were the age of yours. They had the sitting room and the kitchen to play in the daytime and at night time they were settled in the sitting room , with their beds, litter trays, water bowl and food, and then the door was closed until morning.

They were only allowed upstairs once they could get and down the stairs safely on their own.


----------



## Lady Brightcynder (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi everybody, thanks for your advice!

We ended up taking him back to the vet sooner than Wednesday. Unfortunately we got the same vet who was rough with him, and while Harley got annoyed at him, he calmed down much quicker at home. He doesn't seem to be injured, and his mood has improved drastically over the past few days.

He now stops misbehaving when I give him a stern "ah ah" (we haven't needed a squirt bottle at all) and he's started following us around the house and coming to us for cuddles. He's been much more friendly and isn't hissing when I pick him up any more. If he starts to growl I just put him down, walk away, and let him calm down on his own. He is also going up and down the stairs on his own... but only when he's got somebody to follow ;3

I'll post some stern updates later. Thanks for all your advice c:

Ps. I'm definitely going to ask for another vet next time we go there. The vet was very rude to my mother when she visited with Harley and he seems to upset Harley a great deal. There are other vets at that practise who we saw with our previous cat, who are much kinder, so I'll try and see if one of them can be our vet.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm very pleased to hear Harley's problems seem to have been easily resolved.


----------

